# 435M Sport Compliance June 18



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

And it begins.... Delivery in 90 minutes. The Welt is amazing. Car heaven. Love the Lounge.









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Delivery!. More pictures to follow. Next stop is the factory tour.









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I will be picking up the same car(2015) at the end of August. Great choice :thumbup:


----------



## smitguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Congratulations! Good looking car -- enjoy the trip.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Amazing indeed! Enjoy and keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## CADeeter (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations! The delivery experience at Welt truly is first rate. Enjoy!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Car Specs:
435 xDrive M Sport
Estoril Blue
Black Leather
Cold Weather 
Driver Assistance
Dynamic Handling 
Side and Top View Cameras
Navigation System
HK Upgrade

1. The lounge is first rate
2. Signing papers took like 10 minutes and we had an hour to kill before delivery
3. Pre-Delivery is pretty dull for someone who has been around BMW or cars
4. Kids liked the simulator
5. Free engraved key chain!
6. Full tank of gas
7. Factory tour was worth it if you've never done it. it's 2 hours and there is a lot of walking. I've never been in auto factory before so enjoyed seeing the beginning to end process.
8. BMW takes a photo for you at the beginning of delivery and by the time you are done, they give you the photo and a USB drive with that photo and others of the WELT
9. Entire family of M cars for everyone to see


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

*A few more pictures*

Here are some more pictures


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

And some more......


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Congrats! But...full tank of gas...is this something new?


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

323power said:


> Congrats! But...full tank of gas...is this something new?


Started a few weeks ago. I picked up June 2 and didn't realize I had a full tank until after I left the Welt.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

97X said:


> Started a few weeks ago. I picked up June 2 and didn't realize I had a full tank until after I left the Welt.


That's a welcome change. Nice to be able to leave the Welt and get on the road without a fuel stop.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Just curious, are the 4 series now getting the "typical" ED price of $500-1000 above European invoice?


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

akthorp said:


> Just curious, are the 4 series now getting the "typical" ED price of $500-1000 above European invoice?


I did. Especially if you are like me and go with one of our sponsors (which everyone should).


----------



## guppysb (Dec 16, 2013)

She's a beauty!


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Drove from Munich to Rothenburg today.

1 The autobahn is fantastic. If only America had the balls to let people drive like they do on that road. It's also fantastic the way everyone knows that the left lane is for passing and people get out of your way if they are in the left lane.

2. This was my first chance to play with the 435 and the dynamic handling package. I went from Eco to sport and you could feel the difference quite easy between the two. Once it went into sport the whole car seemed to tigthen up. So glad I got it.

3. I don't know what the non-HK Upgrade sounds like, but the HK upgrade sounds great. For $800, it's seems like a no brainer.

4. The estoril blue looks great. I wasn't sure how it was going to be having not seen many out in the wild, but now that i own it (and probably biased), I don't regret my color choices at all.

5. The NAV has been great. Once I figured out how to use it, it's been spot on. Especially like how it tell you what is near your route (restaurants, gas, etc). I'm not sure how much I'lll use it back home in the states, but it'd suck to be without any navigation over here. Not sure how I did it the first time.

6. Took it to 120 today.

7. Top View Cameras. This is another no-brainer. It has helped a ton getting in and out of tight spaces and see myself using it all the time.

8. Hilton Munich City. I stayed there with points. It was fine. Typical business hotel. Good breakfast. Train stop right below (don't have to go outside). Easy to get there from the airport. Easy to get to the Welt (on train too). 

Here for a few days and then off to Switzerland.


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the color. Keep the pics coming !


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

97X said:


> Started a few weeks ago. I picked up June 2 and didn't realize I had a full tank until after I left the Welt.


+1. Nice surprise!


----------



## Rencen66 (Feb 20, 2014)

+1
Very nice car!


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Rothenburg is pretty fantastic. I did park under a tree and got sap all over it so hit up a local car wash. Freaked me out a little bit, but they had a nice pressure sprayer that I could use to clean it up and I ran it through the car wash. I was like a nervous daddy watching her get cleaned for the first time....considering i didn't have anything else to use, this was my only hope. It looks good (again).

The crime museum is amazing. I tell you what, one didn't want to be in trouble with the law back in the Medieval times. This museum document all the punishments torture and death options. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats. Car looks great.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

This is around Rothenburg and then a shot from outside our rental apartment in Switzerland.

I love German drivers and German highways. The best.


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!!
Nice photos and comments.
And, Perfect Choice Of Color


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

expilot said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Nice photos and comments.
> And, Perfect Choice Of Color


Seriously it's a great color. I can't believe I had doubts.


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Your car is beautiful! It is reaffirming my choice.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Over in Grendelwald. The views here are spectacular and the roads are skinny as hell.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

alp135i said:


> Your car is beautiful! It is reaffirming my choice.





beware_phog said:


> Seriously it's a great color. I can't believe I had doubts.


I have had mine for a month and love it more each day. Would have loved to have done another ED but the PCD experience was amazing !!


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Here are a few more from Grindelwald. This area of the world is spectacular. Back on the road tomorrow.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Great pix. Thanks for sharing! Truly beautiful!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Color really popped in this picture! Keep them coming


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

beware_phog said:


> Here are a few more from Grindelwald. This area of the world is spectacular. Back on the road tomorrow.


Really nice pics.

Congrats!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I dropped her off today in Paris. We exchanged hugs, but tried not to make a big scene of it. We'll see each other again in August. ED is the best.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Dropping of is painful, but as painful as it is - waiting for that redelivery state side is WORSE! Still waiting mine but she's due in Brunswick, GA on Saturday 5/28! Tick, Tock...

Nice photos of your ride, though. Thanks for sharing & have a safe trip home.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I thought I'd throw in a couple gas pump pictures and the narrow roads in Switzerland.

80 Euro turned out to be $103 on the AMEX.
55 Swiss Franc was $62

I thought the exchange rate in Switzerland was going to be worse. The realty of it all is that Europe is a damn expensive place to live.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

beware_phog said:


> Over in Grendelwald. The views here are spectacular and the roads are skinny as hell.


Oh no, my friend. You want skinny roads, drive around Lake Como and then report back to us. If you weren't white knuckling it around their buses in abject fear of sideswiping your new ride, you're a liar. We stayed at a B&B and the other guests did just that! The owner of the place showed us his car...destroyed on both sides! I downed a bottle of vino in record time upon arriving.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

CE750Jockey said:


> Oh no, my friend. You want skinny roads, drive around Lake Como and then report back to us. If you weren't white knuckling it around their buses in abject fear of sideswiping your new ride, you're a liar. We stayed at a B&B and the other guests did just that! The owner of the place showed us his car...destroyed on both sides! I downed a bottle of vino in record time upon arriving.


I actually wondered about stuff like that. Driving up the mountain on skinny roads with these tour busses coming by. I was freaking out. By the time I got it to the drop off zone, I did a hefty sigh of relief.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Grindewald


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Saw a touring M5? or 550M (white)....the night watchman in Rothenburg who gives awesome tours.


----------



## Zoothie (Jul 28, 2013)

Cameras in bmw r a weak spot, unfortunately. This is one area where somebody can be happy unless they saw what Infiniti has to offer.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I put my VIN in here under CARGO and I have results!

https://offices.2wglobal.com/office...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

I dropped it off in Paris on June 25. Loaded on the vessel July 8. Arriving in GA on the 27th of July. Bought from Adrian in Atlanta so the transport to Atlanta is close.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

beware_phog said:


> I put my VIN in here under CARGO and I have results!
> 
> https://offices.2wglobal.com/office...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
> 
> I dropped it off in Paris on June 25. Loaded on the vessel July 8. Arriving in GA on the 27th of July. Bought from Adrian in Atlanta so the transport to Atlanta is close.


I drop off in Frankfurt on June 27 and my car is on the same boat with you as well.. And it is going to GA since I got it from Adrian too!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

beware_phog said:


> I put my VIN in here under CARGO and I have results!
> 
> https://offices.2wglobal.com/office...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
> 
> I dropped it off in Paris on June 25. Loaded on the vessel July 8. Arriving in GA on the 27th of July. Bought from Adrian in Atlanta so the transport to Atlanta is close.


Since you have to go to Atlanta to pick up your car, why not do PCD in Greenville. It's a great experience, and it might not be too late to reschedule.

Just a thought. I bought from Adrian too and will be doing PCD.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

wmo168 said:


> I drop off in Frankfurt on June 27 and my car is on the same boat with you as well.. And it is going to GA since I got it from Adrian too!


Excellent. I don't live in ATL so will be flying in to get it once it arrives....and then will enjoy a glorious drive back home.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Wine-O said:


> Since you have to go to Atlanta to pick up your car, why not do PCD in Greenville. It's a great experience, and it might not be too late to reschedule.
> 
> Just a thought. I bought from Adrian too and will be doing PCD.


I considered that but was told by Adrian that it may delay delivery some. Thus, I went for the more timely delivery. PCD sounds fantastic. On the list....


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Car was dropped off June 25. Car was available for pickup August 4. Unfortunately, I won't be able to get to Atlanta for pick up for another 10 days. But all in all, about six weeks.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Although my car arrived earlier this month, I wasn't able to go get it until today. 

Adrian Avila kindly picked me up at the airport and took me to the dealership where I took re-delivery. The car looks and drives great, and it was fantastic to be back in it.

Even though I didn't leave any notes about the European license plates, the front was still on the car and the rear was in the trunk. Everything else was just like I left it except it was much cleaner and Adrian put in a full tank of gas. Adrian also rebadged the "xDrive" thing on the rear of the car that I think looks like garbage.

Drove part of the way back to KS today and will finish that up tomorrow.

And if you are doing an ED, you'd be crazy not to use someone like Adrain or one of our other sponsors. No brainer and will use him again when or if I do this again.


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

Congratulations and safe travels home. Beautiful car.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

First time playing with Photobucket to post pictures. This is from Grindelwald, Switzerland.


----------

